# Detailingworld™ Review - ODK Glamour



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

First Sorry Dan that it's taken this long to get this review up.

For those who aren't aware of ODK, below is some information from their website.

"ODK has been developing waxes since 2012 with many years of research and development behind us. In April 2014 we launched ODK and began to prepare for the release of our first wax, Sterling, which was released in June 2014. Our passion and drive is still as strong as ever, and we continue to slowly expand our product range and brand. We also provide business manufacturing services, developing carnauba waxes for other brands within the automotive product market, and to date have a large number of UK and European brands we work closely with, from small to large stage businesses."

I've been wanting to try some ODK waxes for a while now, the question what which one to go for. I ended up opting to try the 50ml version of Glamour.

*The Product: *
The wax arrived well packed and in a good quality glass jar. The scent is a fantastic smell of lemon and lime, if you haven't had an issue with constantly smelling waxes before you will now!










*ODK Say:*

"Glamour is our dedicated show wax, offering amazing levels of gloss whilst providing that fluid wet look. Glamour is an all out uncompramised show stopper. Packed full of pure T1 carnauba, high grade bees wax, gloss enhancing oils aswell as a stunning lemon and lime fragrance. Developed over 9 months Glamour will give any colour paintwork that wow factor."

*The Method:*

As usual the vRS was given the standard prewash of a rinse then snow foam, followed by the 2 bucket wash method, then clayed using a clay cloth and dried.

I applied the wax using a finger applicator and in straight lines. Glamour spread like melted butted and seemed to keep going, I got excellent coverage which is a change compared to some other waxes.

Below are a few pictures of the wax curing, unfortunately as many people with white cars know all to well it's quite hard to see the wax, so I tried to use the fence as a contrast (i.e. the car is not orange).



















I found that I could easily complete two - three panels before going back to remove the wax, not once did I need to reach for my QD! 
The wax was removed using my Eagle Edgeless Orange towel (which I always using in my reviews for removing wax).

The removal was just as easy as the application and I was instantly impressed with the finish it left. Below are a few shots, keep in mind that this is Candy (non-metallic) white.





































*Price:*
OKD Glamour is available from a few locations so I'll use the official website for prices.
Glamour can be bought here and is priced as below:

50ml - £15.99
200ml - £59.99

*Would I use this again?:*
Absolutely!

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A stunningly good wax from ODK, easy on, easy off and leaves a fantastic finish. Very hard to find a fault with this wax.

*Anything I would change?:*
I wouldn't change anything with the wax, however I'd like to see a 100ml pot available for some waxes as I dislike the 50ml tubs purely for the reason that I have to use finger applicators. However that is the same with all the manufacturers.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

